# Worse than live theatre, LIVE TV!



## Footer (May 1, 2009)

So my school, or at least the performing arts side of my school, was picked by the local CBS affiliate to be this weeks "cool school". Basically, they come out for a day and tape a bunch of dog and pony show type stuff. Then they come out at 5am and do a live broadcast from the school over a period of 2 hours. Well, its 5:20 as a write this. I have an uplink truck in my loading dock that is apparently dead. They can not get a signal back to their studio. We have a theatre full of about 300 very tired kids. Well, this should be interesting. They claim another truck is on the way. Well, at least my lights turned on this morning. Also, in case you are wondering, No, I don't get paid enough to show up at work at 4:30am.


----------



## NickJones (May 1, 2009)

Oh yey! My sugestion, group nap with all the students.
Naps are awesome!
Nick


----------



## Footer (May 1, 2009)

NickJones said:


> Oh yey! My sugestion, group nap with all the students.



Don't feel like getting thrown in prison, thank you. 

There is a Sat truck and a microwave truck on its way. I hope the sat trucks gets here first, because that will be expensive for them.


----------



## Footer (May 1, 2009)

Yes, now we have 3 trucks in my dock. This is getting expensive. For them, not for me.


----------



## cprted (May 1, 2009)

Anyone who thinks working in television is glamourous has never worked the morning show. Fond memories! In the studio at 4:30. On air at 6. Wrap at 9. Go home at Noon (okay, that was nice).


----------



## museav (May 1, 2009)

cprted said:


> Anyone who thinks working in television is glamourous has very worked the morning show. Fond memories! In the studio at 4:30. On air at 6. Wrap at 9. Go home at Noon (okay, that was nice).


I worked a couple of summers on a golf course where the normal hours were 6AM-2PM with one crew working something like 8PM to 4AM. However, one year I had to help open and close the course so my hours were from 5-9AM and then again from 5-9PM, including Saturday and Sunday (I think I had Monday and Wednesday off, it was only 30+years ago).

Kyle, sorry I missed the live broadcast but there is already some good video posted here, Cool Schools.


----------



## Footer (May 1, 2009)

museav said:


> Kyle, sorry I missed the live broadcast but there is already some good video posted here, Cool Schools.



Yup, thats the link. My kids got some airtime, but I don't think it made it on the list. All and all it was a pretty cool event.


----------



## fredthe (May 7, 2009)

Footer said:


> There is a Sat truck and a microwave truck on its way. I hope the sat trucks gets here first, because that will be expensive for them.


Personally, I like the sat "truck" that I get to play with...


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 7, 2009)

fredthe said:


> Personally, I like the sat "truck" that I get to play with...


I think they make smaller radar detector these days.


----------



## fredthe (May 7, 2009)

sk8rsdad said:


> I think they make smaller radar detector these days.


But mine can also fry the radar gun


----------



## renegadeblack (May 7, 2009)

fredthe said:


> But mine can also fry the radar gun



I'll betcha if you fire that baby up you certainly aren't going to get a speeding ticket... or maybe you would...


----------

